# Interwebnet



## tprm (Aug 11, 2010)

Morning All,

I need to sort out internet at my flat and im not too sure how to go about it - I dont think the phone line has ever been activated.

Please help me, right now I'm cheekily sneaking onto the internet at work - not clever as i work next to my boss!

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

I think the best thing you can do is go into a local OTE shop and try to get the phone activated.


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Try OTE or Forthnet for a DSL connection through a landline phone. If you don't want a subscription go to a Vodafone or Cosmote shop and buy a usb modem and a prepaid sim.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Without a doubt go to Forthnet.....very quick, efficient and good sppeds with no noticible interruption. OTE.....FORGET IT


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

xenos said:


> Without a doubt go to Forthnet.....very quick, efficient and good sppeds with no noticible interruption. OTE.....FORGET IT


Unfortunately Forthnet works with OTE landlines


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

zabestof said:


> Unfortunately Forthnet works with OTE landlines


......

Agreed, but the installation times are a lot quicker, their customer service is an awful lot quicker and their technicians know their job.

Youd never guess I had a problem with OTE would you?


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

I have Forthnet too and they said 2.4 Mb/s but you never get more then 1.4. At the bottom of the contract it is written that you'll have 2.4 only if you have a Forthnet landline (you'll get a Forthnet landline if your house is near their building  ). Otherwise, 1.4 through the landlines rented from OTE.


----------

